# 16cc Freelance Hit and Miss



## Maryak (May 3, 2012)

They say idle minds atrophy so in a small way this is an attempt to slow the process down.

I have had a go at a designing a Hit and Miss viz:







I have posted the plans as a pdf in the downloads section.

If anyone would like the original TCW, (turboCAD), file please email me and I will forward a copy.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kustomkb (May 3, 2012)

Awesome work Bob!

Thanks for sharing the plans.


----------



## hammer2100 (May 3, 2012)

Bob,
  Thank you I have been looking a new project & I just found it.

              hammer2100


----------



## ozzie46 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks loads Bob. And it's in inches too.    


  Ron


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 3, 2012)

Karma for you Bob. I know how much time goes into creating those plans.----Brian


----------



## Maryak (May 4, 2012)

Kevin, Hammer, Ron and Brian,

Thanks for the kind words. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:



			
				hammer2100  said:
			
		

> Bob,
> Thank you I have been looking a new project & I just found it.
> 
> hammer2100



Hammer,

Thank you for being my tester and trials manager and for the compliment of thinking it's worthwhile. :bow: Please keep me informed so I can correct/improve anything you find.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Herbiev (May 4, 2012)

Thanks Bob. Great job. I look forward to giving it a go when i finished the one im on now :bow:


----------



## Jasonb (May 4, 2012)

Nice set of drawings Bob, one thing I did notice is that you show the piston 0.020" undersize for the bore, this seems a bit much to me and could give problems with piston slap, 0.005" would be more what I would go for.

J


----------



## Maryak (May 4, 2012)

Herbie and Jason,

Thanks for stopping by :bow: :bow:

Jason,

The piston size is from a formula that has its' origins in the writings of Tom Walkenshaw and Professor Craddock. I am not sure as to its' validity but so far I have not had any problems.

Maybe that's because I'm getting deafer as I get older. :-\

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steam58 (May 4, 2012)

cant find the drawing.
where are they located.
thanks 
jay


----------



## Jasonb (May 4, 2012)

Top left of the homepage, just under where your avitar comes up. First item in the menu box "Downloads and uploads"


----------



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER (May 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the plans with the group. 

Greg


----------



## bearcar1 (May 8, 2012)

You have once again done HMEM members a great service in sharing your drawings, Bob. For this I applaud you and thank you for having done so.

BC1
Jim


----------

